# Looking for Winter Mats for my new TTS



## All-vdub (Mar 15, 2008)

Any recommendations on winter mats - Weather Tech or Audi mats . I had Weather tech mats in my R32 and they worked well are the Audi winter mats ok. I like the logo but they don't look like they would protect as good as the Weathertech.


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice Karmann Ghia!

This is one item where I break with all-OEM. The Weathertech material is superior imho. :biggrinsanta:



All-vdub said:


> Any recommendations on winter mats - Weather Tech or Audi mats . I had Weather tech mats in my R32 and they worked well are the Audi winter mats ok. I like the logo but they don't look like they would protect as good as the Weathertech.


----------



## All-vdub (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks. Probably why I was always drawn to the TT it is sort of the spiritual grand child of the Ghia a sports car version of the beetle. The weathertech do make nice mats.

-Craig


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

... as are the Porsche 356 and 911 of course.

I see Weathertech has floor liners but not mats. Nicely conformal as always however.

I did go with an OEM cargo liner as Weathertech had not produced same until fairly recently: http://www.weathertech.com/audi/2016/tts/cargo-liner/




All-vdub said:


> Thanks. Probably why I was always drawn to the TT it is sort of the spiritual grand child of the Ghia a sports car version of the beetle. The weathertech do make nice mats.
> 
> -Craig


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

I had OEM ones in my TTS.
Actually, they may still be in the garage somewhere!

I have not had good luck with weathertech in the past. They just did not fit correctly.


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

Again, what I like most about Weathertech is the material itself. The OEM trunk liner is too slick even with the net installed.

"Made from a proprietary custom blended TPE that is not only wear resistant, but also remains flexible under temperature extremes. WeatherTech Cargo Liners feature a textured finish that helps to keep cargo from shifting. Perfect for hauling just about anything from gardening supplies to construction materials, even the family pet."


----------



## All-vdub (Mar 15, 2008)

Huey52 said:


> Again, what I like most about Weathertech is the material itself. The OEM trunk liner is too slick even with the net installed.
> 
> "Made from a proprietary custom blended TPE that is not only wear resistant, but also remains flexible under temperature extremes. WeatherTech Cargo Liners feature a textured finish that helps to keep cargo from shifting. Perfect for hauling just about anything from gardening supplies to construction materials, even the family pet."


Weathertech mats arrived today. They fit like a glove and look great. Also got the rear trunk mat also a great mat.

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

All-vdub said:


> Weathertech mats arrived today. They fit like a glove and look great. Also got the rear trunk mat also a great mat.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------

